# New Project , could do with a bit of info on it



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok got this a few weeks ago with a blown blue smoking engine after turbo`s went through it , Has some art work message to `a bitch` on the rear wing and the stereo was removed by a person with no keys or tools ! , nice , there was no boost control fitted so think that is why , even so , the previous owner new little about it , hence orange goooo for anti freeze and an oil filled FMIC , It has an after market front bumper i think , or is it N1 style , think not as is F/glass , dose anyone recognise the style or off set ( hard i know ) of the 5 star Riverside wheels as he masshed 1 in the snow , they are 3 Piece . Other than that the body has NO rust and i would like to know more about what model it is , 1991 GTR on log book , has light weight boot and bonnet and wings ( alloy ) , any info much appreciated ,


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

More pics


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

what are your plans for her?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

That is a Trust front bumper or a copy of a Trust front bumper.
The car has N1(or copy) bonnet spoiler on the front edge and N1(or copy) Spats at the rear end of the sills. Also has N1(or GTS-T) headlights by the looks of it.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

As above! Some nice bits on there!
Whats with the arial at the back on the rear window?
Get some engine bay pics up buddy, we all like to see them no matter what condition its in.
Looks like you have aftermarket intercooler hard pipes too so it may have a few more goodies too?
Nice one buddy.

bob


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

N1(or GTS-T) headlights , good thing or bad ?




























will take some shots now of engine


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Depends how you look at it, they're supposed to be a bit lighter, and look kind of cooler.
But as with all R32 GTR headlights unless you're running some sort of HID's etc they're pretty much useless to see with at night. 
Most people seem to want them though.

bob


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If it's not been mentioned you have an aftermarket grill too. If the bonnet and wings are ally then they are stock.

Judging by the stickers and the sticky marks inside there have been a fair few bits bolted onto the car. Worth having a poke about the engine bay and see if there are any gems in there.

Good luck!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Looks like a great project. Especially since you say it's rot free. We need engine bay and underbody pics!!!

Despite the old Nismo sticker on the boot it's a standard model. Nismo lip is proper Nissan one- the ali studs corrode and deform it.

Mini rant.........



> That is a Trust front bumper or a copy of a Trust front bumper.
> The car has N1(or copy) bonnet spoiler on the front edge and N1(or copy) Spats at the rear end of the sills. Also has N1(or GTS-T) headlights by the looks of it.


NISMO bonnet lip, NISMO spats - NOT N1. Why does everyone get it wrong in the UK!!!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

*project 32*



MrGT said:


> what are your plans for her?


Got a low mileage bare RB2.6 from Japan , 800 Quid to my door !! , with a standard original front GTR bumper without the air slots , 300 quid T m door ! , basically I want to make it std , but withe the riverside wheels , orange callipers and engine piping , oh and a supercharger where the AC is , need more power under 4,000rpm !!!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> As above! Some nice bits on there!
> Whats with the arial at the back on the rear window?
> Get some engine bay pics up buddy, we all like to see them no matter what condition its in.
> Looks like you have aftermarket intercooler hard pipes too so it may have a few more goodies too?
> ...


Pretty cool stick on TV areal , removed as wires went into boot over seal and caused a leak , as did rear lip spoiler that fits under boot spoiler , need to get another or fix old rusty 1 with resin , ariels flipped up and parted so looked like a double finger up !!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

lightspeed said:


> Looks like a great project. Especially since you say it's rot free. We need engine bay and underbody pics!!!
> 
> Despite the old Nismo sticker on the boot it's a standard model. Nismo lip is proper Nissan one- the ali studs corrode and deform it.
> 
> ...


Rant accepted , especially at replacement cost and sourcing time , even with bidjdm site !!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Depends how you look at it, they're supposed to be a bit lighter, and look kind of cooler.
> But as with all R32 GTR headlights unless you're running some sort of HID's etc they're pretty much useless to see with at night.
> Most people seem to want them though.
> 
> bob


bonus !! and they have aftermarket upgrade power sourse , sown in new photograph


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

I`m a builder/plasterer so i recognised the grill , lol pms ,


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

rott free














1 Apexi turbo gauge , need 2 ! ,














brake stop .. just cleaned the protective oil and Greece from the struts , adjustable GAB front and rear , found an un plumbed blitz sbc boost solenoid ( still no sign of control unit , no manual boost valve either , but new garret turbos fitted ! 
all intercooler pipe work is HKS ,







.. halogen or xenon ?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

PIAA HIDS from the look of your pic. Result!!!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

lightspeed said:


> from the look of your pic. Result!!!


 , I normally don`t have a problem with the west country accent but PIAA HIDS ? ,. cheers


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

High Intensity Discharge H4 bulb kit fitted to your N1 lights made by PIAA who are top of the tree when it comes to bulbs and wipers.


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

lightspeed said:


> High Intensity Discharge H4 bulb kit fitted to your N1 lights made by PIAA who are top of the tree when it comes to bulbs and wipers.


blimey ! that will explain the windscreen wipers as well then , great info , thanks


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

The rimis fixable by a decent shop 
I've seen worse that came out ok again...

Good luck on the project :thumbsup:


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

Have sent Rim up to Lincolnshire , to Maverick Wheels and hoping all can be fixed


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

The PIAA HID's, if there the same as mine they do both dipped and main beam and they're very good.
As lightspeed says 'Result!'


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

spots are also connected to the piaa


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

well thats a pain in the arse loosing all the pics , so here are more including some with it on road , for 46 miles , then off again , back on again for another 10 then off again , still more problems but all in all it seems OK









































































original N1 kit









Rebuild September !



























































































not sure about 6 dials , but can use all .. nearly bust the steering wheel as I did not know it was a clip on and off !!









320mph clocks ??? .. says 30mph at 30mph - 60mph / 60mph looking forward to 300mph !! 


When i picked it up ..









and now









nowhere near finished !!


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

very nice, looks much better now mate!!!:thumbsup:

Was the engine out for a freshen up or you putting some more power in her?!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

Engine came out as i wanted to check clutch and to see what pistons were fitted , it had been stood with an intercooler half full of oil from blown turbo seals and ceramic wheel disintegrating for a year . When i got it I made the usual mistakes of cleaning the Throttle body`s , not checking original pipes and so on , so plenum has now come off twice ( got that down to 25 mins off - 30 mins back on ! ) . Got a strange noise and imploding of cam to balance tube issue at the moment , noise comes from below the turbos and is regular with the engine running , think I`ll go the catch tank route as no one I know has heard of the noise . Defiantly a pressure valve or leak . 
Took an American to fill me in about Tomie Throttle coat , and £50 .. lol


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking good Ted.
The car is transformed and I like the wheels a lot.
Hope you get that noise sorted soon.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Good stuff, have you got any more plans for the donkey when she is running nice and smooth, bigger turbos, cams, fuel system etc? Or going for stage one stuff for now?

Agree with clive wheels and D1 nuts set her off a treat!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great work Ted :clap:

Are you going to visit us with your beauty this year 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

think I`ll just drive as is for a bit .
besides it came fitted with pink Injectors - Tomie Cams - Steel Turbo`s and pistons that are not standard - so thinking theres over 400bhp as is :clap:, certainly feels like it and would explain gilken clutch and short shift gear box :thumbsup:. Been in a stagea with 500bhp and this feels a bit quicker , especially over 6K :runaway:.

Still got smoke trace on full chat ( about 1.1bar ) nice blue thick screen that makes it look like i`m blowing up , AND YET STILL DISAPPEARING into the distance . need another FMIC or just enough miles to get rid of the trace of oil still left in system ( cleaned all i could pipes bov`s FMIC ) .
It is probably stopping me from blowing it up though 

Tell you what Leo ..... I`ll meet you half way ...... lets think ... where could that be ? ..... best Chicken nuggets in Germany ....... *RING* ! any bells !!! 


Nordschleife :bowdown1: best get the game box out:thumbsup:


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

Update :-

Car dead . 

warped head after 10mm water pipe blew on rear of engine . Light on water temp gauge was out so did not see needle + boost gauge covers it a bit . 

Plan :-

Fix again .. simple . have to as daily drive and told AustrianGTR / Leo that I`d meet him at the RING .

So engine out again , dose anyone know if i can reuse the metal hks head gasket again or is it stuffed with warp , after 78 miles .

So this means that the crank rods and pistons can go in the Stagea 25det , see how bad head is on 26 and bin or sell and stuff Cams in and Turbo`s on another engine .

Happy new year ! bolx !!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

Car lives again !!!! , no noises or smoke , running 1.6Bar - not had it on RR yet but gestimate high 300`s bhp more like 400 , only a few jobs left then back to getting the Stagea back on road for winter fun ! , hope to have 350bhp ...


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

hello mate nice progress on the car and looking much better now....i deffo think less is more when it comes to exterior styling of r32s......that is unless you go full time attack style.

only thing is though someone mentioned earlier that you have d1 spec wheel nuts and these appear to be gold.....long story short i think there fakes as to my knowledge d1 spec nuts were never made in gold....."google d1 spec nuts fake" and look at the images and one should show you how to spot the real ones from the non heat treated copies. etc.


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

I think your right about the nuts , they don`t exactly screw on straight !! :chuckle: they are there cos of the colour and length as I have no caps for the riverside wheels and I think it looks good , + engine is white with gold fixing bolts and soon gold heat sheilding on under bonnet and around turbos , b4 it blows up again :chuckle:

thanks for you comment , i must try to work out the picture , Stagea ones just appeared on this thread !!


----------

